# Heads Up For Tassie Beer Lovers



## itmechanic (23/4/11)

Thought i would let other Tassie beer lovers know about Crown Cellars on Bathurst Street, Launceston.

They have an amazing beer selection, for Tasmania anyway, really well prices, friendly knowledgeable staff and aparently have a really flud range with new products coming in all the time.

Some of what i picked up yesterday.


----------



## Shifter (23/4/11)

They need to open a branch down here!


----------



## Spork (23/4/11)

Awesome. Gotta pick kids up from work at 4. Looks like I might be leaving home a bit earlier than usual so I can make a detour. 
Thank you so much for posting this, I had no idea there was any bottle-o in Lonny that had anything more exotic than Fat Yak or some common euros.

edit: (how do I edit posts - I copied, deleted and pasted, there must be an easier way)
I popped in - Itmechanic - I could kiss you! In a non-gay, manly way, of course. Came home with an Epic pale ale, a Benedictine Abbey Ale from WA, a Fatcat amber ale and a Hopfix IPA. They also have seven sheds at a good price. It could take me some time to taste my way through their 'fridge.

Edit 2.
Found the edit button. Must have not been an option before because someone else had posted after my post.
Just trying the Benedictine Abbey Ale now - disappointing. Poor to no head, some hop tastes, but no malt that I can detect. The colour is a nice amber/gold, but thats about all it has going for it. Anyway, was only $5 for a stubbie, so no great loss.


----------



## itmechanic (23/4/11)

Spork said:


> Awesome. Gotta pick kids up from work at 4. Looks like I might be leaving home a bit earlier than usual so I can make a detour.
> Thank you so much for posting this, I had no idea there was any bottle-o in Lonny that had anything more exotic than Fat Yak or some common euros.
> 
> edit: (how do I edit posts - I copied, deleted and pasted, there must be an easier way)
> ...



Glad you found a few good ones, you should also try the Bottheshop in Kings Meadows, the one behind the pub next to the supermarket, they normally have a pretty good range of english beers, TRC bottleshop on Margaret street also has a few.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## jasonharley (23/4/11)

Any of you guys in lawnie worked out how to brew wizard smith yet???? ... an AG recipe???


----------



## Lobby Lobster (23/4/11)

Nice work ITMechanic. That's encouraging. I wonder if they had Timothy Taylor Landlord.
I had my first few a couple of months ago at one of the bars at MONA and now I understand why there is such an effort to replicate it.

If you get a chance to head South, be sure to head to MONA for the museum yes, but also for the sensational beer list.


----------



## itmechanic (23/4/11)

Lobby Lobster said:


> Nice work ITMechanic. That's encouraging. I wonder if they had Timothy Taylor Landlord.
> I had my first few a couple of months ago at one of the bars at MONA and now I understand why there is such an effort to replicate it.
> 
> If you get a chance to head South, be sure to head to MONA for the museum yes, but also for the sensational beer list.




Both TRC and Kings Meadows have TTL. Have been meaning to head down to check out Mona, now i have two reasons to go!


----------



## dago001 (23/4/11)

Still no comparison to the Club Hotel in Burnie on the N/W coast. They must have close to 250 beers there ( I actually think it is more like 300, but not too sure). Anything that is talked about here is nearly always there, including most of the BrewDog range. It is extremely hard to go in there and pick a beer as there are so many. They also stock a good trange of Tassie craft beers as well. They have a fantastic range, all under the control of a 17 year old kid. No affilliation etc, but we are extremely lucky up here.

As far as a Wizard Smith clone goes - something along the lines of 95% JW ale malt (thats what Boags use) 5% crystal 120 should give the right colour/flavour.Can't remember if they use any sugar, but memory tells me no in the wizard smith, been a while since I did the tour. Bitter hops t0 25 IBU @ 60 mins, and EKG as a finishing hop. I normally go with 10g @ 20 min and 12g @ 10 min addition for a 20 litre batch. Boags have their own yeast that they use, which they say is unique as it is a mid fermenting yeast. Who knows, might be bullsh#t. I went with S04. Not an exact clone but reasonably close.
Cheers
David


----------



## Spork (23/4/11)

Might have to have a proper look next time I'm at the 'meadows. I notice in your OP a couple of tops missing. How was the Mad Brewers Scribbly Gum larger?


----------



## Guysmiley54 (23/4/11)

Shifter said:


> They need to open a branch down here!



You should go to Cool Wine in Hobart City. Brilliant selection, if a little pricey!


----------



## probablynathan (23/4/11)

The guys at crown cellars are great, very knowledgeable and friendly. They regularly get in new stuff. 

But most importantly they understand proper beer handling and have good stock rotation so you know your not buying some thing that has sat on a warm shelf for the past year.


----------



## itmechanic (23/4/11)

LagerBomb said:


> Still no comparison to the Club Hotel in Burnie on the N/W coast. They must have close to 250 beers there ( I actually think it is more like 300, but not too sure). Anything that is talked about here is nearly always there, including most of the BrewDog range. It is extremely hard to go in there and pick a beer as there are so many. They also stock a good trange of Tassie craft beers as well. They have a fantastic range, all under the control of a 17 year old kid. No affilliation etc, but we are extremely lucky up here.
> 
> As far as a Wizard Smith clone goes - something along the lines of 95% JW ale malt (thats what Boags use) 5% crystal 120 should give the right colour/flavour.Can't remember if they use any sugar, but memory tells me no in the wizard smith, been a while since I did the tour. Bitter hops t0 25 IBU @ 60 mins, and EKG as a finishing hop. I normally go with 10g @ 20 min and 12g @ 10 min addition for a 20 litre batch. Boags have their own yeast that they use, which they say is unique as it is a mid fermenting yeast. Who knows, might be bullsh#t. I went with S04. Not an exact clone but reasonably close.
> Cheers
> David



Heading to Burnie next weekend I think, will have to check it out!


----------



## itmechanic (23/4/11)

Spork said:


> Might have to have a proper look next time I'm at the 'meadows. I notice in your OP a couple of tops missing. How was the Mad Brewers Scribbly Gum larger?




Hard to describe it really, I enjoyed it but its probobly not something i would get again. Reminded me of long hot summer days, camping, the aussie bush, BBQ's and bacon!


----------



## jasonharley (23/4/11)

LagerBomb said:


> Still no comparison to the Club Hotel in Burnie on the N/W coast. They must have close to 250 beers there ( I actually think it is more like 300, but not too sure). Anything that is talked about here is nearly always there, including most of the BrewDog range. It is extremely hard to go in there and pick a beer as there are so many. They also stock a good trange of Tassie craft beers as well. They have a fantastic range, all under the control of a 17 year old kid. No affilliation etc, but we are extremely lucky up here.
> 
> As far as a Wizard Smith clone goes - something along the lines of 95% JW ale malt (thats what Boags use) 5% crystal 120 should give the right colour/flavour.Can't remember if they use any sugar, but memory tells me no in the wizard smith, been a while since I did the tour. Bitter hops t0 25 IBU @ 60 mins, and EKG as a finishing hop. I normally go with 10g @ 20 min and 12g @ 10 min addition for a 20 litre batch. Boags have their own yeast that they use, which they say is unique as it is a mid fermenting yeast. Who knows, might be bullsh#t. I went with S04. Not an exact clone but reasonably close.
> Cheers
> David




Nice one Lager Bomb ...... i did the tour also and they said told me about the EKG addition ... but hey also said that the yeast was their trade secret ....... i bet if i check the dumpsters in the back of the boags factory there would be a shitload of empty smack packs !!!!!

5 eyes


----------



## stuchambers (23/4/11)

I have been going to the crown for the past few months. All comments are correct they have a great passion for beer and a great selection of craft beer both Australian and international stuff.
If you just want purely imported beers it is the "big bargain" bottle shops. back of kings meadows hotel or up in mobray near the woolies.
They have a big range of international beer but the knowledge and stock rotation is questionable. TRC has a smaller range of imported stuff but a few to try non the less. 

Cheers Stu


----------



## Spork (29/9/11)

Quick update on Lonny's best bottle shop: They are increasing their range of Euro. and English imports. Their prices are better than the Kings Meadows, even before the %10 discount (for buying 3+ bottles), they are beer nerds, and they look after their stock waaaay better.

No affiliation etc.


----------

